# geophagus and firemouth compatibility?



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Im Setting up a 75 gallon aquarium for my father in law, he likes the look of both these fish, I have owned firemouths before and know that for the most part they are more bark then bite and are fairly peaceful by CA standards, but I have no experience with the eartheater species and would appreciate any help you folks can give me. 
I was thinking of a group of 4 or 5 geophagus (winemilleri or Tapajos) a firemouth and school of rummynose tetras to act as dithers. the tank will be planted and have a sand substrate with a little driftwood.
Will the firemouth/geo combo work or will the firemouth end up bullying the geos? and am I overstocked with 4 or 5 geophagus? Also any alternative ideas for tankmates for the eartheaters would be appreciated.
I will be taking pictures of this setup as it progresses and posting them here also.


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

I like Geophagus, Winemilleri will grow to bigger size than Tapajos. I think Firemouth and Geophagus are good comaptible or alternative -consider Guinacara.
4-5 geophagus in full grown size will not be bullied by firemouth, but 75G may be too small.

I kept geophagus w/ a lot of tetra together, but end up they ate all the tetra, esp. after night you turned off the light, the tetra will sink to the bottom to rest and the Geo still very active eating. So I kept difference kind of Cory with them and very nice.


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya for sure. I would put firemouth with geos all day. I used to have it in my tank and they got along just fine


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Rajan said:


> Ya for sure. I would put firemouth with geos all day. I used to have it in my tank and they got along just fine


thanks for the info guys, my father in law liked both of these fish species but I will probably tell him to hold off on the firemouth until he upgrades which he will because this is a damn addicting hobby lol.
cheers.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Firemouths are the first cichlid I kep. They love eating tetras

Hammer


----------

